
Ask HN: What's the best remote desktop viewing software for Windows? - maxxxxx
I am looking for a remote desktop viewing software we can install on a few dozen machines. UltraVNC works but some people have suggested a tool called Radmin which actually performs better (better screen resolution and faster refresh rates). Ideally I would like something that has a portable install  because it will make automated deployment easier.<p>Windows Remote Desktop won&#x27;t work because it actually takes over the session. We need a real viewing software that doesn&#x27;t change anything on its target machine.<p>Any suggestions? Are there better VNC versions than UltraVNC?
======
tgayton
VNC isn't bad, especially if you needed it to be interoperable, although there
are much better options performance wise.

For performance, NoMachine[0] offers a near native experience on most
connections, especially locally or in situations with sub-50ms latency.

For a portable client, AnyDesk[1] is created by an ex-TeamViewer developer and
is very straightforward, while still maintaining better performance than VNC.

For general use, TeamViewer[2] is still a good choice.

Radmin still outperforms VNC in most cases, however it's competitors seem to
currently outpace it, and many things about the company and software feel like
a legacy environment.

[0] [https://www.nomachine.com/](https://www.nomachine.com/)

[1] [http://anydesk.com/remote-desktop](http://anydesk.com/remote-desktop)

[2] [https://www.teamviewer.com/en/](https://www.teamviewer.com/en/)

[3] [http://www.radmin.com/](http://www.radmin.com/)

------
akulbe
RealVNC. They're the ones that invented the protocol in the first place. The
team started out at AT&T then left to form their own company.

------
nwrk
[http://www.howtogeek.com/257655/remote-desktop-roundup-
teamv...](http://www.howtogeek.com/257655/remote-desktop-roundup-teamviewer-
vs.-splashtop-vs.-windows-rdp/)

------
jermaustin1
At my company we pay for LogMeIn and TeamViewer. I prefer both of them over
any stock VNC client. They also come with the ability to just do remote file
sharing and chat if you need to.

------
camclay
RealVNC.

We switched from TightVNC a few years ago. It is very reliable and
lightweight.

------
pcunite
RealVNC

